# Community returns on October 19th



## Jakke

Except that it is the October 19th on February 7th, so yeah, Community is back on February 7th.

NBC said for the longest of times that Community would return on October 19th, so the current explanation for the changed date is that there is a second October 19th, in February.


I'm pretty stoked, I love this show. My free time this summer consisted of me watching Community, several times over actually. One of the few american major network comedies that makes me really laugh.
But I am pretty ambivalent, it seems like NBC really wants to kill the show, but they are not really brave enough to do it with a show with this many fans. We'll see in the future though, but overall this is pretty good news


----------



## AxeHappy

I love Community too. Pretty sure this season is kind of like what Chuck did. A last season with less episodes to get it into syndication or some such thing.


----------



## jonahkemp

I miss chuck, I hope community doesn't suffer the same fate


----------



## Jakke

And I never really got into Chuck, my younger sister really liked it, but I just couldn't get aboard with it.

One solution for Community could be trying to get it over to another network...


----------



## Xaios

Le bumpage!

I don't watch that much prime-time TV, so I never really knew about this show. I only found out about it a few weeks ago when I caught an episode. Loved the humor. Then, yesterday, the Comedy Network here in Canada ran an all-day marathon, which I watched while cleaning house. Now I'm hooked.

Reading about the show, it does seem like it's been on the decline ratings-wise for the whole time it's been on the air, barring things like season premiers. It hardly has more viewers than Game of Thrones, and that's on HBO. It does bear mentioning, though, that they haven't yet moved the show to the "Friday Night Death Slot," so that's a mildly encouraging sign.

Think I'll pick up Seasons 1-3 on DVD.


----------



## sakeido

I'm really hoping this season is just the last one so they can write it up to a proper ending. Besides, college only takes 4 years anyways so realistically the show only had a 4 year life span. Plus, Chevy Chase left before the final season was done filming so he won't even be in the last couple episodes


----------



## Jakke

Well, they've addressed that on an episode where Joel McHale straight out says that the average community college student attends school for six years


As for Chevy Chase, he wasn't really that great of a character in season 3 IMO


----------



## MFB

Jakke said:


> Well, they've addressed that on an episode where Joel McHale straight out says that the average community college student attends school for six years
> 
> 
> As for Chevy Chase, he wasn't really that great of a character in season 3 IMO



Wasn't the Fat Neil episode in season 3 or was that 2? Regardless, that was his character's greatest moment.


----------



## Jakke

He was a glorious villain, that's true... And I do believe it was in season 3.

Aww, screw it, he wa a cool antagonist in season 3, but I do not think that I will miss him.


----------



## AxeHappy

NOPE! The D&D episode is season 2. Episode 14 I think, might be 15 though. 

Possible the greatest episode that has ever graced TV.


----------



## Jakke

My bad

I love it


----------



## Xaios

I think my favorite episode, at least of the ones I saw yesterday, was the one with the gigantic pillowfort...

"Latvian Independence parade. Don't look at me, they had the proper permits!"



(Also quite enjoyed the D&D episode, the paintball apocalypse episode, the episode with all the different timelines, and the one where some of the group takes a boating class.)


----------



## Jakke

^Those happen to be most of my favourites too 

High five!


----------



## AxeHappy

I like the Clay-mation Christmas episode as well!


----------



## Jakke

Yesterday was the day


----------



## axxessdenied

Oh, sweet


----------



## Jakke

History 101 is building up steam right now on the old computer machine

*EDIT* It was pretty good


----------



## Xaios

Drat, I missed it!


----------



## Transmissions

hopefully it returns to the 1st seasons style, the last season and a half were kind of killer and seemed more like typical big network episodes. if they run the same template and make it more and more cheesey and family oriented than i might not even care that gillian jacobs is sexy and quit watching


----------



## MFB

Watching it now, this episode's been great and I'm only 10 minutes in


----------



## sakeido

I thought it was awesome. Good to have em back


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I have changnesia.


----------



## Jakke

Am I the only one who would like an origin-story?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Annie, Annie, Annie...


----------



## Jakke

*faked outrage*


----------



## Mexi

Like Xaios, I too, only recently heard about this show because I don't watch much network tv. what really stuck out to me was about allison brie, not just how hot she is, but that I only knew her in her marginal role on Mad Men. I didn't really think she had much range and was even that terribly great, but I love her role on this show.
definitely one of the better network shows to come out lately


----------



## Jakke

I am mainly captivated by how young she can play, her character is 18-20, while she really is closer to 30. I say that is pretty impressive.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

She and Gillian Jacobs are actually the same age IRL, and only a year younger than I am. That surprised me when I first read it.


----------



## Xaios

Indeed, and yet they play characters who are roughly 10 years apart, age-wise. Granted, it makes Jeff chasing Annie a little bit creepifying at first...


----------



## Jakke

Also considering that Joel McHale is close to 40


----------



## gunshow86de

Jakke said:


> Also considering that Joel McHale is close to 40



Yeah, but he's a big football star. Has a Rose Bowl ring and everything.


----------



## Jakke

Although, he never actually played a proper game

He's tall too... I myself is taller, but 6'5" is tall, especially for an actor...


----------



## MFB

Wasnt feeling last night's episodr at all. I dont know it just didnt feel like there were any jokes besides the Dean's costume


----------



## Jakke

Spoiler



Well, it felt like an episode put in to lead up to Jeff calling his father...


----------



## MFB

I understand that but it just felt like a throw away episode and in all reality, felt like there was very little actual show during that half hour anyways. I remember more of the commercials than I do of the show.


----------



## Jakke

MFB said:


> I understand that but it just felt like a throw away episode and in all reality, felt like there was very little actual show during that half hour anyways. I remember more of the commercials than I do of the show.



I completely agree man, it just wasn't a very good episode.


----------



## Jakke

Cool with Matt Lucas in last night's episode


BOW BEFORE THORAXIS!!


----------



## ilyti

Just started watching this, in season 1. Awesome show, so funny! I can't believe I hadn't really heard about it until now. I will try and catch up to season 3 asap!


----------



## Jakke

NBC is working through the brand new season 4 right now


----------



## sakeido

Just caught up season 4.. I think they've all been great episodes so far, even the Halloween one. The Inspector Spacetime one was really good


----------



## StevenC

I just started watching this and am half way through Season 2, but I've seen some of season 3. It's quickly becoming my favourite TV show, it's a shame it's not broadcast here.


----------



## MFB

Thanksgiving one was ...OK, but man, this show isn't the same without Dan Harmon and I think the huge delay also hurt it (in my book) so this season has been pretty disappointing for me. Which sucks cause I love 1/2/3


----------



## Xaios

MFB said:


> Thanksgiving one was ...OK, but man, this show isn't the same without Dan Harmon and I think the huge delay also hurt it (in my book) so this season has been pretty disappointing for me. Which sucks cause I love 1/2/3



Agreed, it was all over the place. Some parts were great, some parts were just... wut?



Spoiler



Jeff's half-brother was a hoot though. When he first appeared on screen, my first thought was "wait... does he have Down Syndrome??" cause he has that look. He turned out to be a bit too articulate for that, although he's certainly still cracked to some degree.

"He's the Schwarzenegger, I'm the Devito!" 



EDIT: I actually watched the episode again tonight, it actually held up a lot better on second viewing.


----------



## thatguy87

Thanksgiving episode was easily my least favorite episode of the entire show. Should have kept Dan Harmon... idiots.


----------



## sakeido

That Thanksgiving episode was no good at all... I thought all the rest of the episodes this season were great though, I'm not missing Dan Harmon right now.


----------



## Xaios

I quite enjoyed the most recent episode about Chang. Looks like we're finally getting a good meaty multi-episode arc again.


----------



## sakeido

I thought the new one about Chang was awful.. waste of an Abed documentary episode, Jeff acted absolutely insane even though he supposedly had an epiphany in the last ep, and Chang is my least favorite character in anything ever.


----------



## thatguy87

The Chang episode was a thousand times better than that Thanksgiving crap. Let's continue with this story string, shall we writers?

If you don't like Chang, it's probably best to just forget about this show, seeing as he has become something of a staple.


----------



## MFB

sakeido said:


> I thought the new one about Chang was awful.. waste of an Abed documentary episode, Jeff acted absolutely insane even though he supposedly had an epiphany in the last ep, and Chang is my least favorite character in anything ever.



Are you kidding me, Chang has had one of the most insane character arcs in any story that I can think of and he's still going! I love Chang.


----------



## Manurack

In season 2, I got hooked on the episode where they turned the entire campus into a paintball war zone  me and my girlfriend just found season 1 and 2 on Netflix  awesome show!


----------



## MFB

Manurack said:


> In season 2, I got hooked on the episode where they turned the entire campus into a paintball war zone  me and my girlfriend just found season 1 and 2 on Netflix  awesome show!



Once you go through those, use up a free week trial on Hulu+ to watch season 3 since its totally worth it


----------



## Xaios

MFB said:


> Once you go through those, use up a free week trial on Hulu+ to watch season 3 since its totally worth it



No Hulu in Canada.


----------



## sakeido

thatguy87 said:


> The Chang episode was a thousand times better than that Thanksgiving crap. Let's continue with this story string, shall we writers?
> 
> If you don't like Chang, it's probably best to just forget about this show, seeing as he has become something of a staple.



uhh yeah guy I watched all 4 seasons and I loved most of it, provided Chang is not on the screen. I fuckin hate that guy in everything he's in, including Community. Only good episode he was in was when he was pretending to be a detective

I like the show best when it is just about the study group


----------



## MFB

Xaios said:


> No Hulu in Canada.





But seriously, that's ams dildos


----------



## Xaios

I enjoyed the new one. Not great, but good. Some of the jokes were off, but when they were on, it felt like old-school Community.


----------



## MFB

This one was one where I genuinely laughed and felt like old school Community. More like that and it'll be back on the right track in my book


----------



## Xaios

Herstory of Dance was good, although not as good as the episode before. Abed finally got a storyline that played to his strengths and allowed for some character development. Britta's storyline was... odd, but it worked, especially with Pierce saving the day for her. I couldn't help but get a laugh out of that whacky girl that Annie tried to set Abed up with.

The problem with this episode was that it really didn't know what to do with Annie, Shirley or Troy. It seems to be one of the most consistent problems with S4 is that the writers just can't seem to use the entire cast at once, which is a bummer. One of my favorite shows is a Canadian sitcom called Corner Gas, and one of the things it *really* exceled at was making good use of every single main character for its entire 6 season run.

Still though, I enjoyed it.

Does anyone get the notion that they're backing away from Jeff/Annie and setting up again for Jeff/Britta, even though she's still technically dating Troy? I do. For all of how good they were S2 and S3 pretty well squandered the possibility of a convincing Jeff/Annie relationship because they just waited too damn long without any development, so it makes sense that they'd finally jettison it in order to bring some life back into the show. The past few episodes have also really done a lot to cast Britta in a positive light, in spite of her foibles.


----------



## Jakke

^It's a very good point, and something that have been bugging me without knowing specifically what it is... "Old Community" used the entire cast at once, and that was part of its charm. The new season is good, I do believe the previous were better.

I really enjoyed the episode though, especially since it was actually about the community college


----------



## MFB

I think that's why I'm not being totally sold on S4 is that while half the cast might get an episode, the WHOLE cast never does something together unlike when they were the inseparable study group. They've come close, but it's still usually divided up like 50/50 or 60/40. In this week's it was mainly Britta/Jeff/Abed with Pierce/Shirley/Troy/Annie getting a line here and there like a pity line; hell I think even the Dean had more time than Pierce in this one! 

I did like that Pierce had a bit of an off-character moment and did something nice for someone, and Abed got to seem like a real human being for once despite that it took writing a manic-pixie-dream-girl for it to happen. Damn Zooey Deschanel clone better not ruin this.


----------



## Jakke

^I do like the dean though...


----------



## Xaios

MFB said:


> I did like that Pierce had a bit of an off-character moment and did something nice for someone, and Abed got to seem like a real human being for once despite that it took writing a manic-pixie-dream-girl for it to happen. Damn Zooey Deschanel clone better not ruin this.



Methinks you might be misunderstanding that particular trope. While I won't deny the character bears a definite resemblance to the Zooey archetype, Manic Pixie Dream Girls are the female characters who abruptly enter the life of soulful, brooding "life is pain" males to show them that, by acting fucking bonkers, life is worth living. Abed doesn't fit into that mold _at all_. (Besides, Zooey-MPDGs tend to be deconstructions of the trope, rather than the trope itself. She's made a good career out of it.)

EDIT: Quick check says that coat-rack-girl was actually played by Brie Larson. She's certainly a likeable enough actress.


----------



## MFB

Xaios said:


> Methinks you might be misunderstanding that particular trope. While I won't deny the character bears a definite resemblance to the Zooey archetype, Manic Pixie Dream Girls are the female characters who abruptly enter the life of soulful, brooding "life is pain" males to show them that, by acting fucking bonkers, life is worth living. Abed doesn't fit into that mold _at all_. (Besides, Zooey-MPDGs tend to be deconstructions of the trope, rather than the trope itself. She's made a good career out of it.)



Oh, the kind of person that the "life is pain" dude would project all his hopes and dreams on to so he can get himself out of the rut which then may not necessarily work?

I've seen it thrown around fairly often so the idea of it has gotten re-appropriated and whathaveyou.


----------



## sakeido

Last ep was great. Nice, warm and friendly. Seemed rushed a bit maybe


----------



## ilyti

Ahh, I'm only starting season 2! I have to stay out of this thread..


----------



## thatguy87

DUDE wtf is going on with this musical crap?? This whole season has been extremely spotty and I am SERIOUSLY missing Dan Harmon. This is definitely bottom of the barrel writing.


----------



## Jakke

thatguy87 said:


> DUDE wtf is going on with this musical crap?? This whole season has been extremely spotty and I am SERIOUSLY missing Dan Harmon. This is definitely bottom of the barrel writing.





Spoiler



Dunno man, the musical numbers really fitted with the Muppets theme IMO...


----------



## Xaios

Another strong episode last night. Malcolm McDowell brings the awesome, plus an ending that promises both more evil Chang AND more evil alternate timeline shenanigans.


----------



## MFB

Last night's episode was PERFECT, and I'm glad to see them finally hitting their stride with this week's and last week's episode.


----------



## vanhendrix

Well I will say this: if this was the first season then there would be no second season. I was a rabid supporter of Community but now......it's just painful.

When season 1-2 Chang was one of my favorite characters, now he is _by far_ my least.


----------



## USMarine75

I still think Community is one of the most creative and well written shows on TV. This show is the exact opposite of anything starring Kevin James (unfunny and poorly written).

Ditto about the paintball episode; that was one of my favorite shows of all time.


----------



## Jakke

I love that Britta's pretentious and self-righteous social activism is coming back


----------



## Jakke

I really enjoyed this last one, directed by Jim Rash.


----------



## Xaios

Agreed, it was really solid. Dean's impression of Jeff was especially on the nose.

It's comforting at least to know that Season 4 now at least has more good episodes than bad ones.


----------



## Jakke

Oh yes, that impression was truly dean-lightful


I should also add that Jim wrote the episode..


----------



## Xaios

Well, if that was truly the last episode (which we don't know yet as NBC hasn't announced yet if they're renewing the show or axing it), I'd definitely call that going out on a high note. Lot of great jokes in tonight's episode, including one that actually made me spit out my food. 

If this is the end, then it's an end worthy of remembrance. If not... see you again next year.


----------



## Jakke

This was probably the best episode of the season, and this season has been, overall, pretty good. It has not been as memorable as the first and second, but I claim that second half of the third was about as good as the fourth season



Spoiler



I would also interpret that the crew would like to do more Community, judging on the "six seasons and a movie" at the end. I also loved the The Matrix-theme




I think I died at Chewbacca


----------



## Xaios

Jakke said:


> I think I died at Chewbacca



Yeah, that's the one that made me lose it too.


----------



## sakeido

Jakke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I would also interpret that the crew would like to do more Community, judging on the "six seasons and a movie" at the end. I also loved the The Matrix-theme



that's been a running gag for awhile now, first time they said it in the show was a callback where Troy and Abed are talking about Firefly. then the fandom picked up and ran with it.


----------



## Xaios

Man, reading some of the reviews for the episode, the critics are being *really* hard on it for some reason.


----------



## Jakke

sakeido said:


> that's been a running gag for awhile now, first time they said it in the show was a callback where Troy and Abed are talking about Firefly. then the fandom picked up and ran with it.



I'm well aware of that


----------



## MFB

sakeido said:


> that's been a running gag for awhile now, first time they said it in the show was a callback where Troy and Abed are talking about Firefly. then the fandom picked up and ran with it.



Actually it was when Abed latched onto the show "The Cape" and Jeff said it lasted only one season at most while Abed ran away claiming "SIX SEASONS AND A MOVIE!"

I dug the finale and felt they did a good job of incorporating older gags back into the newer episodes


----------



## Xaios

Season 5, baby!


----------



## StevenC

Dan harmon is back!


----------



## Xaios

StevenC said:


> Dan harmon is back!



This really is the best timeline.


----------



## Jakke

Really?

*Pulls out bone-saw*


----------



## Xaios

Uh-oh, we've unleashed evil Mirror-Universe Jakke.



...currently waiting to see what the difference is...


----------



## Jakke

Well, I have a goatee..


----------



## MFB

God damn it, apparently we can't have nice things

Donald Glover Will Only Appear in 5 out of 13 Episodes of 'Community' This Year | Splitsider


----------



## AxeHappy

Urgh...


----------



## Xaios

You guys remember that episode last year where the college courted "the whale," that dumb rich kid who temporarily stole Magnitude's catch phrase? I dunno why, but that episode to me seemed like they were going to bring him in as a new character. Now that they're down 1.5 characters from last season, it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Jakke

On Donald Glover leaving, dude has some demons:
The real reason Donald Glover left Community


----------



## Xaios

Jakke said:


> On Donald Glover leaving, dude has some demons:
> The real reason Donald Glover left Community



That was... confusing.


----------



## StevenC

I think we all know what he masturbates to:


----------



## StevenC

Community returns 2nd of January!


----------



## ilyti

Jakke said:


> On Donald Glover leaving, dude has some demons:
> The real reason Donald Glover left Community


What is he, 16? That was stuff you leave in your diary under your bed. Seriously.

Yep.. still waiting...


----------



## MFB

Hold on to yer butts


----------



## Xaios




----------



## StevenC




----------



## Xaios

Breaking Community? Greendale Bad?


Plz?


----------



## MFB

Is that Mike Ehrmanwinger?


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> Is that Mike Ehrmanwinger?



It most certainly is!


----------



## Jakke

Trailer!
Mr Winger

I like how they solved the Jeff-leaving-Greendale-thing


----------



## Xaios

I laughed out load at Mike's line (because he'll always be Mike).


----------



## Jakke

Tharr be another trailer:


----------



## StevenC

0:25 in that trailer is great!


----------



## MFB

STARBURNS!


----------



## Jakke

HIS NAME IS ALEX!


----------



## Xaios

My body is ready.


----------



## Jakke

Five days...


----------



## MFB

How'd everyone feel about last night's episodes? Me personally, I kind of glossed right over both of them, hearing the joke's but they didn't really sink in, ya know? "Re-pilot" seems like it was over in a flash, and "Introduction to Teaching" only had one really good bit (Abed's Nic Cage impersonation)

Edit : scratch that, two - the riot after screaming "MINUSES DON'T EXIST"


----------



## StevenC

I liked both episodes. Definitely getting there, but I think they may have had a bit of a struggle to figure out how to get back to Greendale in a believable manner.


----------



## Jakke

I very much enjoyed both episodes, "Introduction to Teaching" a bit more.. I have to agree with the AV Club's review in which they said that they probably tried to add to much into the first episode. During... ITT (  ) I laughed out loud several times, which I rarely did during season 4, but all the time during the ones before.



Spoiler



Jonathan Banks is of course being set up to take Chevy Chase's old place, which I am all for




MINUSES ARE MADE-UP!!


----------



## StevenC

Those were two top notch end tags, as well.


----------



## Jakke

The one in ITT is pure Community


----------



## Xaios

I quite enjoyed the new episodes. The first one was really that funny because it had to set the scene for the rest of the season, and had to use pathos to do so, but it had some great poignant moments which certainly fit the old-school mold.

Introduction to Teaching felt a lot more like classic community. Abed's Nic Cage breakdown and "Web of Cage," the Minus Riot (*SMASH!!* "POP POOOOOOOP!!!"), Annie giving Jeff a hard time.

And seriously...

"Is Nicolas Cage Jesus?"
"No, but he certainly works in mysterious ways."


----------



## StevenC

Always be Caging!


----------



## MFB

Okay, so THAT was how you bring back Community.

ASS CRACK BANDIT 4 LYFE


----------



## Xaios

Abed's imitation of "savant" procedural detectives was great. I also loved the scene where Annie discovers "so it seems" that Professor Duncan was the ACB. Played like a scene from Zodiac.


----------



## MFB

I was really expecting her to have the keys fall of her shoe but they never did 

I think the one thing I'd like to see in future episodes: more Magnitude

Also, WTF Pierce? I don't if it's real or not but I hope they're messing


----------



## Jakke

I really loved the serial killer-aesthetic to the episode, and I do feel that this was a proper episode. It also ties in with that one of my favourite episodes is "Basic Lupine Urology", which is their Law and Order episode (with the yams).

I don't think that Chevy Chase will come back, as there apparently was a huge falling-out. I wouldn't be surprised though if they mention in the future, off-hand, that he faked it again. I do want Banks to get some more space in this season though. Pierce was a large character, and the follow-up character should be about as large.


Also, totally listening to Dave while writing this.


----------



## StevenC

I liked the new episode, too. I need to watch it again with friends to really have an opinion on it.

I think Yvette Nicole Brown mentioned in an interview that Pierce was in 3 more episodes between episode 3 and 8, or something. Whether that means just a mention or a part, I don't know.


----------



## Jakke

"Here's the sperm..."



Spoiler



Also very nice how they got Donald out


----------



## StevenC

That was the best of the season so far! I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Jakke

My favourite must have been when the hawk allegedly had stolen Britta's panties


----------



## Xaios

Last night's episode was pretty great. So far the new season is batting a thousand.


----------



## MFB

Oh. my. God!

Food Fight from episode 22 of Season One (I think?)
Last night's episode...


----------



## Xaios

All I have to say is...

Gillian Jacobs
Still incredibly hot, 2014


----------



## Jakke

MFB said:


> Oh. my. God!
> 
> Food Fight from episode 22 of Season One (I think?)
> Last night's episode...



I missed that too..


What I would have wanted in earlier seasons is a development in the feud between Vaughn and Pierce

*sings* Pierce.. Pierce... Pierce... Pierce you're a Beeeeeee


----------



## StevenC

Jakke said:


> What I would have wanted in earlier seasons is a development in the feud between Vaughn and Pierce
> 
> *sings* Pierce.. Pierce... Pierce... Pierce you're a Beeeeeee



Well, this is Community, so we could still get something like a Desperate Housewives episode with Pierce doing a voice over from the grave about his death and Vaughn be the killer. I'll continue to dream...

Also, in Joel McHale's recent AMA someone asked if Britta would get her used iPod Nano and he told them they would enjoy this season.


----------



## Jakke

Ok dudes, favourite episode/s?

I have to say that mine probably are Paradigms of Human Memory and Virtual Systems Analysis. Mainly because these are the most heavily meta episodes that I have found. Pierce's portrayal of the tragic alzheimer patient and Emmy contender who answers when Shirley tells him he's out of his bed that he "thinks he's on a train" is priceless.


----------



## StevenC

My top 5 are Critical Film Studies, Aerodynamics of Gender, Contemporary American Poultry, Investigative Journalism and Regional Holiday Music, though it probably changes all the time. Those are the ones I quote the most, at least.

I loved the homage/parody style of Critical film Studies, Contemporary American Poultry and Regional Holiday Music, the ridiculousness of the trampoline and Abed as the Terminator, and the whole newspaper story. I really loved the joke about it in Basic Intergluteal Numismatics.


----------



## Jakke

I think the recommendation to "not mention the negro-problem" in Remedial Chaos Theory is pretty fabulous as well


----------



## MFB

Top 5 in no order:

Epidemiology
Investigative Journalism
Basic Rocket Science
Advanced Dungeons and Dragons
Remedial Chaos Theory/Pillows and Blankets (Part 2)

Too tough to choose a last one but I'd say those 5 are my tops


----------



## Xaios

My top 5, In no particular order:
- Beginner Pottery
- Modern Warfare
- Messianic Myths and Ancient Peoples
- Conspiracy Theories and Interior Design
- Competitive Wine Tasting

(It was *really* hard to pick this.)


----------



## Jakke

The "what in God's name have we done?"-scene from Beginner Pottery stands to me as one of the best of Community, ever.


----------



## StevenC

This is my favourite part of the whole show:



All of Prof. Whitman's lines are brilliant.


----------



## Jakke

^I challenge that!



Also, I totally keep bread in my freezer when I have room


----------



## Xaios

Jakke said:


> The "what in God's name have we done?"-scene from Beginner Pottery stands to me as one of the best of Community, ever.



Agreed, that's my favorite moment of the episode. The strings totally sell it. The "Ghosting" scene is hilarious as well.


----------



## Jakke

Xaios said:


> The "Ghosting" scene is hilarious as well.



I saw this episode before I saw anything of Arrested Development, and I connected that the teacher is Tony Hale, I kid you not, something like a week ago.


"My precious little blueberries"



On a side-note, I just realized what makes Pierce such a brilliant character.. It's not his casual racism, or his creepiness, but rather that he is the trust fund-kid trope, but in a position in life where at least life experience would grant some sort of dignity to even the frattiest of frat guys. "The whale" is actually Pierce, with 40 years subtracted.


----------



## StevenC

The Community Facebook just shared this, and I figured some of you guys would appreciate it if you hadn't seen it already. I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Xaios

Another fantastic episode tonight.

(Troy was wrong, they DID visit actual stars several times. I can think of at least 4 episodes of TNG where they get up close and personal with stars.)


----------



## MFB

Man, that was a really good sendoff for Troy/Donald. I felt really sad for Abed.


----------



## Jakke

I have to say that it was a beautiful episode, and very touching. It might have been the funniest yet, and if the season keeps up, I have to say that they returned in better form than ever.



Spoiler



I also love how Troy got a second chance with LeVar Burton after Intermediary Documentary Film Making



Buzz is also cool as .... in this episode


----------



## StevenC

The episode was great. I'm going to miss Troy.


----------



## Jakke

I also like how they brought around the information that we got from Debate 109 that he always cries when he hears Come Sail Away. It wasn't by Styx this time, but still.


----------



## Xaios

Jakke said:


> I also like how they brought around the information that we got from Pillows and Blankets that he always cries when he hears Come Sail Away. It wasn't by Styx this time, but still.



Haha yeah, I noticed that too. Best of all, it even matched the boat theme.


----------



## Jakke

I love these things


----------



## Jakke

This is an insane easter egg that I completely missed, but got alerted to by Cracked*:


*They're actually quite useful when they're not trying to be Tumblr 2.0.


----------



## Xaios

This week's episode guest stars Nathan Fillion. This is going to be the "bacon-wrapped shrimp" of TV episodes.


----------



## MFB

Xaios said:


> This week's episode guest stars Nathan Fillion. This is going to be the "bacon-wrapped shrimp" of TV episodes.



Uh, excuse you. That honor is reserved for a Mr. David Cross in his follow up episode to Advanced D&D, thank you very much


----------



## Church2224

I just saw this show for the first time tonight. 

All I know is now I love this show and I am in love with Allison Brie.


----------



## Xaios

Church2224 said:


> I just saw this show for the first time tonight.
> 
> All I know is now I love this show and I am in love with Allison Brie.



Back off, she's mine.


----------



## Church2224

Xaios said:


> Back off, she's mine.



Too late I called Dibs. See- DIBS!


----------



## Jakke

DIBS I TELL YOU!


She is a very sexy woman though, even if I prefer professor Slater (which you will encounter, Church if you watch old episodes from season 1)


----------



## Jakke

Killer episode, even Nathan Fillion was only slightly more than a passing reference, in true style

I also love that Duncan is back, and in the group. He was a favourite of mine in earlier episodes, and his bouncing off Chang was a joy to watch.



Also... *Suspense noises*


----------



## Xaios

@ Professor Duncan's comment "They really get the incest just right."

EDIT: Also, "I detonated a mollusk."


----------



## Church2224

The whole Sign Language bit was incredible.


----------



## StevenC

That might even have been better than last week. Spectacular episode again!

Dibs Annie's Boobs! (That's another one for you to catch up on, Church)


----------



## Jakke

StevenC said:


> Dibs Annie's Boobs! (That's another one for you to catch up on, Church)



Annie's Boobs is a he


----------



## StevenC

Jakke said:


> Annie's Boobs is a he



And you wouldn't want to have him around?


----------



## MFB

I'm glad to see Brie Larson's character come back into the show, but I'm biased cause I think she's a cutie 

That said, NO WOMAN will match the "Daaaamn"-itude of Prof. Slater


----------



## Jakke

StevenC said:


> And you wouldn't want to have him around?



Sorry, I saw "dibs" as only sexual in nature


----------



## Xaios

I quite enjoyed tonight's episode. Chang's story was pretty unnecessary (unless it leads to further lulz down the line), but I actually really enjoyed the interaction between Abed and Hickey. They had surprising chemistry.


----------



## Jakke

I was kind of disappointed actually. Well, the episode was probably the least good this far to me.

The Chang story was the part that I enjoyed the most


----------



## StevenC

I agree with Jakke on this episode. Though this episode seemed to have some character development for Abed, so if they slow it down a bit for that, I don't mind.


----------



## Xaios

New episode = WTF DID I JUST WATCH!? Loved it though, honestly. It was gloriously weird.


----------



## MFB

Almost finished watching this week's episode, this is so fvcking ridiculous but hilarious


----------



## Jakke

This episode was absolutely fantastic!

"Weapon are my weapons"

I think that it might have been great as a dual episode, just to establish motivation for the mayhem. As it stands now, it was a bit *too* random, and most of all it escalated a bit too fast.


----------



## ilyti

Meowmeowbeenz = Rep

I loved that episode, it's so true.


----------



## Jakke

That ending gag made me sad


----------



## Sicarius

I lost my shit at Pelton's rap.


----------



## Jakke

I DON'T KNOW WHERE THAT CAME FROM!!!


----------



## Xaios

TBH, the last episode didn't really do much for me. The setup was good for the book scenes, but the follow-through wasn't there. And the battle between Abed and Annie just didn't work for me at all, even if it had Vince Gilligan playing the guy in the video.


----------



## Jakke

Yeah, this was a meh-episode for me as well. I wasn't feeling her brother either, even though Abed's excuse was kind of neat.


----------



## Xaios

D&D V.2 was a great episode, Dean Pelton kills it!


----------



## Jakke

Tiny Noggins, waterboarder of goblins

I *love* where Hickey's character is going; a reference to all the gritty cop shows made currently.


----------



## naw38

Another wasted D&D episode. It was another opportunity for beautiful fan service in the shape of Annie in a corset and wielding a sword, but alas, they jacked it up. Oh well.


----------



## StevenC

naw38 said:


> Another wasted D&D episode. It was another opportunity for beautiful fan service in the shape of Annie in a corset and wielding a sword, but alas, they jacked it up. Oh well.



While I haven't seen the newest episode, explain to me how the first D&D episode was wasted?


----------



## Church2224

naw38 said:


> Another wasted D&D episode. It was another opportunity for beautiful fan service in the shape of Annie in a corset and wielding a sword, but alas, they jacked it up. Oh well.



Annie's pretty young, they try not to sexualize her.


----------



## Xaios

Jakke said:


> Tiny Noggins, waterboarder of goblins
> 
> I *love* where Hickey's character is going; a reference to all the gritty cop shows made currently.



Agreed, the hobgoblin interrogation scene was freaking genius. 

My only complaint about the episode is having David Cross play the straight man seems like a bit of a wasted opportunity.

Abed actually also did some great work this time around too, he was great as the hobgoblins. And the bit of writing with the necromancer escaping was something I completely didn't expect.


----------



## naw38

StevenC said:


> While I haven't seen the newest episode, explain to me how the first D&D episode was wasted?



It wasn't really. Neither was this one - just seemed like another fantastic opportunity to have Annie in a revealing outfit.


----------



## bouVIP




----------



## Jakke




----------



## Xaios

The "GI Jeff" episode was a great homage. The new episode was also another great one. Wasn't expecting Jeff and Britta to (kinda?) get back together there. And then the bit with Hickey and Duncan at the end added an extra bit of WTF.


----------



## StevenC

I couldn't really appreciate GI Jeff, having never seen GI Joe, (I guess it was never shown over here? Maybe I'm too young.) it was a decent episode, though. 

D&D2 was a bit of a let down. Not as funny as expected. David Cross was hilarious, as usual. But overall, it wasn't as good as the first one.

The most recent one was absolutely brilliant, though. Every part of it was great. Can't wait for the next episode, and I hope we get at least another season.


----------



## StevenC

Now that was a finale! Gave me the impression we're getting a 6th season.


----------



## Xaios

We can only hope. And if we don't, it certainly gives some nice closure as well.

Abed turning Jeff and Britta's new relationship into a trope discussion was great as well. 

Call me crazy because it doesn't necessarily make for the best television, but I'm a bit of a Jeff+Annie shipper. Probably owing to the fact that Alison Brie is absolutely adorable and makes me feel funny in various places.


----------



## StevenC

Rewatched the last three episodes tonight with friends. They were much better on a rewatch and I picked up on things that I missed, like Abed's canon line, the first time. Jeff and Annie is a pairing that I think makes for brilliant TV, maybe not if they were actually coupled up, but we'll see what season six brings. Hopefully 20 something episodes this time!

12 seasons and a theme park!

Also, I hope they get the Russos to do the movie.


----------



## StevenC

We've been cancelled.

&#8216;Community&#8217; Has Been Cancelled By NBC


----------



## Jakke

Also on IMDB:
Show renewals for fall


----------



## Xaios

darthvaderno.jpg

Darkest timeline, folks. Darkest timeline. At least Season 5 allowed us to exit with dignity and grace.


----------



## Jakke

Shame that we fell just short of six seasons


----------



## MFB

Interesting...

Hulu May Resurrect &#8216;Community&#8217; For Season 6


----------



## Xaios

That'd be nice, but being as we can't get Hulu in Canada, doesn't do me much good.


----------



## Sicarius

just get Hola unblocker for Chrome/firefox, and it should work for you.


----------



## StevenC

https://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/community-season-6-yahoo-204612640.html

Six Seasons!


----------



## Xaios

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Now if only Hulu wouldn't block proxies, I could catch up on this show without having to pirate.

What's that, Hulu & TV Networks? You WANT me to pirate, as evidenced by how hard you're making it for me to pay for your product? Okay then!


----------



## StevenC

Yvette Nicole Brown Departs Community - Today's News: Our Take | TVGuide.com

Shirley is leaving and so is Hickey.

That leaves Jeff, Annie, Britta and Abed from the original study group. At least Chang and Dean are still there. I can't remember if Duncan is still in it.


----------



## Xaios

Bummer.

No surprise that Hickey is leaving, I figured he was a one-season character from the get-go. I also doubt Duncan is still gonna be there, as John Oliver is doing his thing with HBO now, which is a bummer because he was one of my favorite characters, at least when he appeared.


----------



## StevenC

COMMUNITY!

https://screen.yahoo.com/community/community-cast-announces-season-6-162500604.html

Returning 3.17.15, which makes no sense because the months don't go beyond 12. Is this them being "meta"?


----------



## MFB

...I ...I can't tell if you're being serious or not and it's terrifying


----------



## bouVIP

Maybe it's cause he's in Europe and they go Day, month year...probably?


...March 17th though~


----------



## StevenC

MFB said:


> ...I ...I can't tell if you're being serious or not and it's terrifying



I'm not. I'm referencing Shirley's line to Abed when talks about spinning off: "Is this you being meta?" The beyond wording was deliberate, because that's what meta means, and then a joke about how dates are written in America.


----------



## MFB

I got the meta reference, I just wasn't sure if it's like bouVIP said and dates are done differently across the pond; but I thought, "Surely he's an adult and recognizes how they've written it" but there's always a lingering doubt


----------



## StevenC

Yeah, I was worried it might come off that way. Here we do day/month/year


----------



## StevenC

Season 6 starts tomorrow!

Yahoo! Screen doesn't show outside of America, and I don't get Sony's terrible channel. Way to botch a TV show relaunch.


----------



## StevenC

I watched both episodes twice today. 

These are some of the best episodes in the history of Community. Thoroughly impressed with the continuing quality and evolution of the show.

The bigger budget and extra couple of minutes are very much appreciated.

S6E1 has about the best end tag of the whole show.


----------



## StevenC

Amazing!


----------



## USMarine75

Damn you... I saw "Community Returns in Oct" and I got all hot and bothered.

#6seasonsandamovie


----------



## StevenC

#twelveseasonsandathemepark


----------

